

A robotic sewing machine could unemploy garment workers in low-cost countries - sbierwagen
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21651925-robotic-sewing-machine-could-throw-garment-workers-low-cost-countries-out

======
sbierwagen
Had to tweak the title to get it under 80 characters.

